# Cutting Through Nails



## Mike57 (Sep 18, 2007)

I just got some old growth oak beams pulled out of a barn. There are several nails in the wood with nail heads missing. Are there any saw blades (band, circular, or other) that I can rip the board without fear of destroying the blade?


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

how about trying a metal cutting (or fine tooth) blade on your band saw and working very slowly. the blade probably will have a tough time cutting through the wood but should handle the nails ok

also i there are several types of circular saw type blades that are made for demo that will cut through nails

heres some i found on the google

http://www.bladesllc.com/GS-steel-nailcutting-blades.html
http://www.amanatool.com/circular-saw-blades/nail-cutting-demolition-nc_800.html
http://www.sussexsawandtool.com/brand/type29.html


----------



## Mike57 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the lead on the sites. I checked out each and will probably go with the Blades LLC blade.

As a heads up, the phone numbers listed on the Sussex Saw & Tool site are disconnected.

Thanks again!


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

We make this blade at our factory in Canton, OH. It's made for cutting 1/4" steel plate. I don't think it would mind a nail or two.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

mike, glad i could help


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Most of the time you just dig them out and then check with a metal detector and then saw.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with Jim. Why not Just dig them out? Chisel - carefully! - around what used to be the head and grab hold with a pair of vise grips and pull it out.

The way I see it is even if you cut slowly, just how many cants will you get before you break, or at best dull, the blade to the point you have to replace it in order to keep resawing? And then, you still have to punch or pull the now shorter pieces of nails out.

It all comes down to the old adage: "If it's worth doing, it's worth doing right."

Good luck, whichever route you take!


----------

